
Making transistors on paper - davidw
http://www.economist.com/displayStory.cfm?story_id=12415202
======
ph0rque
Hmm... it would be a huge twist of irony if these can be developed in
conjunction with OLEDs to create paper-based displays.

~~~
hugh
OK, I'll be the one to ask... how is that ironic?

~~~
ph0rque
Well, the paper-based displays may be used in e-books, thus
eliminating/reducing the use of paper.

------
rgrieselhuber
There goes the rest of the Amazon.

~~~
biohacker42
Most of the paper comes from tree farms.

The Amazon is being fucked because of two things.

1\. Furniture - old tropical tree are too valuable for paper.

2\. The Brazilian government subsidizes farmers turning jungle into farmland.
Because jungle is "unproductive" and farm products can be taxed.

